# Festplatte klackert, Netzteil zu schwach?



## evox (1. November 2007)

Habe das Problem das eine meiner 3 Festplatten ab und zu klack-Geräusche macht. Die Festplatte hat erst einige Monate hinter sich. Das klacken tritt erst im Betrieb und nicht beim Booten auf. Betroffen ist auch nur diese eine Festplatte.

Erst mal zu meinem System:
CPU: Core2Duo E6750 @ 3400Mhz
MoBo: Gigabyte P35-DS3
GraKa: MSI 8800GTS @ 660/980
HD: 2x Samsung HD0800J im Raid0
HD: 1x HD401LJ Die PROBLEM-Festplatte
Brenner: LG GSA-H10A
Sound: Creative Labs Xtreme Gamer
WLAN: Asus WL138G V2

Gefüttert wird das System durch ein Enermax EG365AX-VE mit 365W.
Comined Power weiss ich leider nicht.

Kann das mit dem Netzteil zusammenhängen?
Habe schon Wlan-Karte, alle Gehäuselüfter und Brenner abgeklempt.
Sowie GraKa und CPU auf Standardtakt laufen lassen. Das Klackern bleibt.

Habe schon mit div. Programmen die S.M.A.R.T.-Werte ausgelesen. Keine Probleme gefunden.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2007)

kannst du ausschließen, dass die nur normal arbeitet oder evtl. aus stromspargründen an/ausgeht?

es könnte auch ein defekt der mechanik sein, der sich NOCH nicht durch irgendwelche software-mittel festellen läßt. smart kann dir nur bereits vorhandene probleme wirklich im datenbereich oder bei der temperatur anzeigen - zB nen defekten motor oder so was würde es nicht erkennen, so lang der nicht für datenfehler sorgt.


----------



## evox (1. November 2007)

Stromsparmodus, an oder aus hört sich anders an.

Ich lasse zum Beispiel ein Mp3 von der Platte laufen. Wenn es dann wieder klackert stop die Musik und nach einigen Sekunden geht wieder alles.

Das Komische ist das ich vor mehreren Monaten das gleiche Problem mit 2 anderen Platten hatte. Da hatte ich 2 Seagateplatten (auch 2 80er).
Die haben auch immer die Geräusche gemacht. Hab sie 3 mal bei Seagte eingeschickt. Als ich diese dann mal auf der Arbeit in einem Dell PC getestet habe, war alles ok. Dort wurden sich auch nicht so heiß. Nur handwarm.

Daraufhin habe ich die beiden Platten verkauft und 2 Samsungplatten gekauft.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch ein Athlon 64 4000+ mit Msi K8n Board.

Nun spinnt die dritte 400BG Festplatte.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2007)

evox am 01.11.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Stromsparmodus, an oder aus hört sich anders an.
> 
> Ich lasse zum Beispiel ein Mp3 von der Platte laufen. Wenn es dann wieder klackert stop die Musik und nach einigen Sekunden geht wieder alles.
> 
> ...



hast du mal ein anderes kabel probiert? anderen anschluss für die platte? 

strom halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, dann müßte auch mal eine andere platte probleme machen, oder der PC als ganzes.

könntest du auch mal checken, indem du die zweite platte mal absteckst. 



ist es SATA oder IDE? 


allerdings: falls die platte am gleichen kabel ist wie die grafikkarte, dann benutzt mal ein anderes kabel.


----------



## evox (1. November 2007)

>hast du mal ein anderes kabel probiert? 

werde ich

>anderen anschluss für die platte? 

ja

>strom halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, dann müßte auch mal eine andere >platte probleme machen, oder der PC als ganzes.

klingt logisch

> ist es SATA oder IDE? 

Alle 3 SATA300

>allerdings: falls die platte am gleichen kabel ist wie die grafikkarte, dann >benutzt mal ein anderes kabel. [/quote]

Da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht. Nur bin ich so faul 
Problem ist das alles mit Kabelbinder penibel verkabelt und sortiert ist.
Komm ich wohl nicht drum herum.


----------



## evox (1. November 2007)

Anderes Sata-Kabel ist dran und Festplatte an ein anderen Stromstrang und Anschluss gehangen.

Grafikkarte war und ist noch alleine angeschlossen.

Vorher hatte ich 3 Festplatten an einem Stromkabel.
Nun habe ich 2 Festplatten aus dem Raid an einem Stromkabel und
die Problemfestplatte + Brenner an einem anderen Stromkabel.

Nun heißt es warten................


----------



## sandman2003 (2. November 2007)

evox am 01.11.2007 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Anderes Sata-Kabel ist dran und Festplatte an ein anderen Stromstrang und Anschluss gehangen.
> 
> Grafikkarte war und ist noch alleine angeschlossen.
> 
> ...





ich habe bei meiner pladde auch son komisches klackern....

liegt wohl wirklich an der sich drehenden scheibe.. aber ich versteh net dass sowas nach noch nicht mal einem jahr passiert...


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2007)

sandman2003 am 02.11.2007 01:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe bei meiner pladde auch son komisches klackern....
> 
> liegt wohl wirklich an der sich drehenden scheibe.. aber ich versteh net dass sowas nach noch nicht mal einem jahr passiert...


is halt so. es geht bei HDs um bruchteile vom mm bei der produkrion. von 1000 platten sind 2 schon beim kauf kaputt, 2 nach 4 wochen, 2 nach 2 monaten, 2 nach nem jahr... und 950 halten theoretisch 20 jahre ohne mucks...


----------



## sandman2003 (2. November 2007)

Herbboy am 02.11.2007 01:50 schrieb:
			
		

> sandman2003 am 02.11.2007 01:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja sollte man deswegen gleich die garantie in anspruch nehmen?

hab wie gesagt keine lust auf einen quasi vorboten, dass es bald zuende mit der festplatte geht..


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2007)

sandman2003 am 02.11.2007 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 02.11.2007 01:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is schwer zu sagen. es kann zB auch einfach nur sein, dass die platte nicht 100% korretz im gehäuse ist und ein normales mini-geräusch ungünstig verstärkt wird.... aber an sich... wenn das geräusch seltsam und laut ist, dann schreit das nach daten sichern und mal den händler/hersteller anfragen.


----------



## sandman2003 (2. November 2007)

Herbboy am 02.11.2007 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> is schwer zu sagen. es kann zB auch einfach nur sein, dass die platte nicht 100% korretz im gehäuse ist und ein normales mini-geräusch ungünstig verstärkt wird.... aber an sich... wenn das geräusch seltsam und laut ist, dann schreit das nach daten sichern und mal den händler/hersteller anfragen.




ja isch hab shcon allet uff dvd gemacht...

ich guck mal.. hab so klammer dinger für meine platte im gehäuse ich guck mal was sich da machen läßt


luat ist es eigentlich nicht... aber halt unangenehm...


----------



## evox (4. November 2007)

sandman2003 am 02.11.2007 01:03 schrieb:
			
		

> evox am 01.11.2007 23:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also nach dem Wechsel der Stromleitung (s. oben ) habe ich keine Probleme mehr! Läuft alles wunderbar.


----------

